# General beekeeping > Native honeybees >  Looking for Native Scottish bees.

## andrewcosmit

Hello, l am looking for nuc (1 or 2) of Native Scottish bees. I can pick up them at whole Lothian area. Thanks in advance for any information of price and place on private channel or email. Regards.

----------

